# First Post & First Soil Test - Couple questions please...



## TXG (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings from Central Texas, been lurking a bit but this is my first post. I am currently aiming to recover a previously neglected 2400sq ft hybrid bermuda lawn. Just got my TAMU soil test and have read into remediation, now I have a few questions on how best to proceed.



1) Since my N and P are low, can i just use a starter fert of like 24-25-4 to slowly supply the total recommend phosphorus and nitrogen (over 3-4 feedings) or am i better off using TSP 0-46-0 and getting the lacking N from other better sources etc. ? Also does the P in typical starter fertilizer usually raise Ph because I obviously wouldn't want this.

2) Is it worth chasing my high Ph with elemental sulfur and citric acid? I found out gathering my soil that my lawn is basically sitting on a mine of limestone rock, i assume causing the high Ph and calcium. The high calcium also shocked me a bit. I am considering using 20lbs of fast acting sulfur over 4 feedings, but wonder if this is wasted effort.

3) With my high Ph i realize Iron is not available, so I plan to eventually use foliar applications further into the recovery. My question is it better to use FAS or chelated liquid, or would results be equal?

Sorry for the many questions, just kinda fixating on this lawn rehab. I really just want to fill in the lawn and I'm not expecting LotM results, just want to fix up the remediation before I bomb the Bermuda with N and water in the coming months. Thanks in advance to those kind enough to share their knowledge. All suggestions and advice is welcome!!

- Fred

This is the poor excuse of a lawn I plan to restore in due time. :? Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1)Yes you can. It will take a few applications of P. The TSP will give you the control of applying when you dont want too much grow from the nitrogen.

2) for 2400sqft it might be worth the try (not that expensive). It might give you a short term benefit.

3) should be equal, but cheleated makes it easier not to stain your driveway.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Central Texas has heavy limestone deposits giving us the alkaline soil and high calcium. Like you discovered, digging 3 inches below the topsoil gets into the calcareous soil. I picked up a 50 lb bag of sulfur pellets from Lowes, it's probably the most cost effective sulfur. For an established lawn, they don't recommend putting more than 4-5 lbs/1000 at a time twice a year. It'll be a long, slow lowering of the pH over multiple years.


----------



## TXG (Mar 2, 2020)

Thx for replies fellas! Yea the limestone disadvantage really does suck. I'd imagine Sulfur attempts are only temporary because the limestone is always gonna win out. My other wonder right now is will using foliar Micronutrients like Main Event 6-0-0 be beneficial with my high PH? Would it hinder it or does the high PH only affect the soil nutrition and foliar the way to go? Thx for the help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Soil pH does not matter if you go with a foliar application. Main Event applied at foliar rates will be a good option.


----------

